# beaver recipes?



## gmm41 (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm being given 2 beavers later and have heard that its good to eat? Anyone ever eaten any? recipes?

Gloria


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I usually pull the loins and cook them wet, like a stew or crockpot. Tastes fine.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

Skin & roast the tails.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

Okay, we have loins and the tail taken care of. What about the rest of the Beaver? 

I've never eaten beaver before but did skin one out for a guy one time. He had the beaver in his freezer for about 2 years and then found me and had me to skin and tan the hide. While skinning it out I was thinking of how red and clean looking the meat is and wondered then how beaver tasted. 

I've also wondered how Ground hog would taste as it's meat is very similar in looks as the beaver?


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Was looking thru my collection of recipes, but not one for beaver.
Did find one for barbecued ****.
Also found one for elephant stew, though not many around, but if I need it I got it.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

We ate it like beef.Hamburg ,etc.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

You know, I've always pretty much considered meat to be meat. I don't go searching out special recipes very often. If it says beef, I'll use whatever I have; beef, elk, moose, caribou, deer, beaver. Get it hot and eat it.


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2004)

We always used beaver for jerky. Tails were skinned and went into a pot of beans.


----------



## RipVanArkie (Jan 2, 2007)

1 tail
3 cups dried navy beans
6 slices bacon
1 qt beer (darker is better)
3/4 cup molasses
2 1/2 tsp dry mustard
1/4 cup minced onion
1 clove garlic, minced or sliced thin
2 tsp salt

Skin tail and cube the meat, Place beans in large dutch oven and cover with cold water and bring to a boil. Boil or five minutes, remove from heat and let stand for an hour. Drain. (beans) Add water to cover beas and bring to a boil. Reduce heat, cover and simmer for an hour. Drain, saving liquid and setting beans aside. Chop 3 slices of bacon and place in bottom of dutch oven. Mix beans with tail and put in dutch oven. Mix beer, molasses, mustard, onion, garlic and salt and pour over beans, adding bean liquid if necessary to cover beans. Place 3 slices whole bacon on top, cover and bake at 250 for 6-8 hours. Add bean liquid, beer or water as needed to keep beans barely covered.
Remove lid during last hour of cooking to brown beans.


----------



## RipVanArkie (Jan 2, 2007)

BBQ Beaver Sandwiches

1 med beaver, cut into serving pieces
1 cup shili sauce
1 cup beer (dark)
3 tbs brown sugar or molasses
2 tbs minced onion
1 tbs minced garlic
2 tsp wooster sauce sp?
1 tsp dry mustard
1/2 tsp liquid smoke
dash hot pepper sauce
salt and black pepper to taste

IN dutch oven combine all ingredients, stir well to mix. Heat to boil, reduce heat and simmer for 1 1/2 hours or until meat is falling from the bone.
Remove beaver with tongs and set aside until cool enough to handle. Pull meat from bones and return to sauce, discard bones. Reheat gently if necessary.

Serve over wild rice or on Kaiser rolls with your favorite slaw.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Had beaver at two different wild game feeds. Both times it was as a BBQ possibly similar to Rip's recipe. Wasn't fat like BBQ raccoon at the '**** feeds that some taverns used to put on around here.

r.h. asked about groundhog? They are super when roasted but get them May-June for best eating. After that, too much fat for most people's taste. Saying that, I've also never turned down a chance to get one in September when they are so fat that they can only waddle!

Martin


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

you gotta cook it???


----------



## RipVanArkie (Jan 2, 2007)

:rotfl: 


MELOC said:


> you gotta cook it???


 :rotfl:


----------



## electronrider (Nov 10, 2004)

I like to take em to dinner, and get em a little drunk. err. nevermind.


----------



## huntress4203 (Feb 21, 2006)

I half wondered when I posted this how many of you would behave.....  

I think I can safely assume that beaver is edible and we can drop the post to oblivion now.
Glo


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Hindquarters in a crockpot with some taters, an onion and some carrots. It tastes like rich beef.

The backstraps are good too.


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

huntress4203 said:


> I half wondered when I posted this how many of you would behave.....
> 
> I think I can safely assume that beaver is edible and we can drop the post to oblivion now.
> Glo


Oh good. Can we have this post to play with now?
Let me start by telling you that I think about this same subject all the time. Every two minutes actually.


----------

